# Accuweather



## ccciolll (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai découvert aujourd'hui un site appelé accuweather, qui donne la météo gratuitement et avec une précision étonnante.

Météo du moment, prévisions à 15 jours et heure par heure

Impressionnant.

Pour vous donner un exemple, je suis à Leers, petit village situé à 10 km à peine de Lille.

Au départ, bêtement, je tape Lille dans la ville de mon choix, et il indique "météo du moment : pluie" or je regarde par la fenêtre, il ne pleut pas une goutte.
Et puis par curiosité, par défi, je tape leers. Eh ben il me trouve Leers et en plus il donne le temps du moment à Leers, pour lequel : pas de pluie !!!

C'est effarant une précision pareille, non ?

Je me demande où ils ont leurs infos d'aiulleurs, ils n'en parlent pas sur le site

Bref, j'en viens à ma question : le site est en anglais, et pourtant je suis persuadé qu'il existe un logiciel pour avoir les infos en français, puisqu'apparemment elles sont délivrées en xml par le site. D'ailleurs je peux les avoir avec une extension de ffox qui s'affichent en bas de ma fenêtre de navigation. Mais c'est un epu petit, et pas imprimable.
Alors si vous connaissez un site ou un logiciel qui permet de récupérer les infos de accuweather en francais, ce serait parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2006)

j'utilise Weather dock et en suis tr&#232;s satisfait....

tu peux m&#234;me choisir de masquer l'ic&#244;ne du dock de fa&#231;on a avoir les infos uniquement dans ta barre des menus (exemple: ici)


----------



## ccciolll (28 Juillet 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise Weather dock et en suis très satisfait....
> 
> tu peux même choisir de masquer l'icône du dock de façon a avoir les infos uniquement dans ta barre des menus (exemple: ici)



Intéressant, mais apparemment ça reste en Anglais et ça ne semble pas apporter plus de choses que Forecastfox que j'ai déjà installé.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2006)

Il me semble que le widget meteo de tiger utilise les donn&#233;es du site accuweather


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2006)

accuweather est le widget m&#233;t&#233;o Apple install&#233; par d&#233;faut

( et gros bouffeur de CPU)


----------



## ccciolll (28 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que le widget meteo de tiger utilise les données du site accuweather



Tiens justement, tu parles de widget, je suis allé sur un site et j'ai downloadé Weather Fr.wdgt : ils disaient de coller tel truc dans biblio:widget mais je n'ai aucun dossier widget.

Mais je suis en panther, pas en tiger


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Tiens justement, tu parles de widget, je suis all&#233; sur un site et j'ai download&#233; Weather Fr.wdgt : ils disaient de coller tel truc dans biblio:widget mais je n'ai aucun dossier widget.
> 
> Mais je suis en panther, pas en tiger


Ambiguit&#233; usuelle 
il y a deux cat&#233;gories de widgets ( incompatibles entre eux)

*widget Tiger   exclusivement pour le dashboard Tiger

*widget yahoo ( ex widget konfabulator )
qui sont multiplateformes ( Mac-windows)
 gratuits une fois int&#233;gr&#233; le logiciel , gratuit , de gestion de ces widgets
Cot&#233; Mac chez yahoo c'est tout OSX 10.3 et suivants ( donc panther inclus) 

Et je r&#233;p&#232;te , ce ne sont pas du tout les m&#234;mes

-
Quant &#224; lesquels sont les mieux , c'est affaire de gout .

A l'heure actuelle  yahoo propose 2945 widgets differents

( sans compter ceux qui sont non officiels et pas sur leur site)
c'est par l&#224;
le logiciel yahoo widget engine

et l&#224;
galeries des 2945 officiels
----
A noter il existe un yahoo widget accuweather NON officiel 
je le teste 
impossible d'avoir la presentation 6 jours ( ou pas trouv&#233; la manip)
en bas de page un lien dashboardweather widget  ( qui est pour yahoo)
http://www.siosae.de/


----------

